# The Jackal



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok so yesterday I saw 13 Ghosts on TV and although its a pretty bad movie, some of the ghosts look really really cool... especially the Jackal. There was one scene in particular where the Jackal is stuck behind a glass panel with his arms up and his hair being blown back, and it looked amazing. I'm absolutely determined to make this costume now. For anyone who doesn't know what he looks like here's a link...

http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=8164

For the mask I was thinking that the closest thing would be Rotten ralph but I'm not sure where to start on the cage... maybe styrophoam would do but the front has to look ripped apart. Also I'm not sure where to get the straight Jacket from so any tips woujld be great. Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would think the cage could be made with aluminum flat stock. look for straight jackets on ebay. Ie. http://cgi.ebay.com/Straight-Jacket...5QQihZ013QQcategoryZ80915QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd recommend having someone sew the straitjacket. If you find one on eBay, chances are it's being marketed to the BDSM crowd, which means it'll be functional -- which means it'll cost out the wizwaz.

And the cage should be either aluminum or some kind of molded rubber or something like that... if you make it out of styro or some other rigid foam like that I'll lay bets 2-1 the first time you flail your arms you'll hit that cage and break it.

(and just for the record, I didn't think it was _that_ bad a movie. Not great by any means, but I liked it!  )


----------



## brad (Jun 14, 2007)

You can get straight jackets on eBay for anywhere between $25.00 all the way up to $100 for a genuine leather jacket.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

still gotta see this one! i think it was bad because no one can make a decent horror movie latley except for whoever made Saw but then again Dead Silence wasn't good. Cool ghosts though and what do you exspect: it's based off a family horror/comedy 3D movie!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

look what i just found browsing for masks: http://www.halloween-mask.com/ironhead_ta103_mor.htm
It's similar to the cage on the jackal


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked 13 Ghosts.
Thanks for the link. It is funny to see the actors in full costume with a smile on their face.

I think that is a cool costume. Good luck.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I LOVE that movie!!! I gotta go rent it again now that you brought it up. It actually scared me because it was "different" There were no good horrors out at that time so it was refreshing. 

The characters ROCK! Thanks for the Link!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe you can make a head-cage

http://anatomical.com/barticle.asp?AI=61&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0


----------

